
The Tao of Programming - chaostheory
http://osiris.urbanna.net/tao.html
======
radu_floricica
It's "connection timed out" for me, but if it's this:
<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html> then it's old and
damn good. Loved in on my fortunes...

